# Welches Mainboard für meinen FX-8350 ?



## zbool (10. April 2015)

*Welches Mainboard für meinen FX-8350 ?*

Hey Leute,

ich würde gerne von einigen Experten von euch Erfahren, welches Mainboard ihr mir raten würdet?!

Meine Gedanken schwirren zwischen dem ASRock Fatal1ty FX990 und dem Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ... 

Lohnt sich ein 990er Chipsatz? Oder ist er wirklich NUR gut, wenn man 2 GraKas einbaut? 

Das Mainboard soll selbst sehr gut kühlen bitte, hatte bloß schlechte Erfahrung mit einem 970er Board (wohl schlechte Kühlung) und meinem FX-8350... Da ich FPS-drops (lags) hatte und es ziemlich nervt.

Danke euch schon mal


----------



## Soulsnap (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für meinen FX-8350 ?*

Der 990er chipsatz ist für einen 8350 sogar wesentlich ratsamer als der 970er das liegt hauptsächlich daran das Boards mit diesem meist bessere Spawa Kühlung bieten. Welche Probleme resultieren können wenn diese nicht gegeben ist hast du ja schon selbst feststellen können.

Ich würde eher dieses hier empfehlen:
ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 (90-MIBJI0-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zbool (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für meinen FX-8350 ?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Der 990er chipsatz ist für einen 8350 sogar wesentlich ratsamer als der 970er das liegt hauptsächlich daran das Boards mit diesem meist bessere Spawa Kühlung bieten. Welche Probleme resultieren können wenn diese nicht gegeben ist hast du ja schon selbst feststellen können.
> 
> Ich würde eher dieses hier empfehlen:
> ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 (90-MIBJI0-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ok - danke für die Info.

Und warum genau dieses Board? Sind meine ausgewählten nicht so gut? Würde halt gerne paar Vor- und Nachteile erfahren, bevor ich etwas kaufe


----------



## Soulsnap (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für meinen FX-8350 ?*

Das ASrock ist einfach ein wenig teuer mit seinen 160€, das Asus bietet die weit bessere Spawa Kühlung gegenüber dem Gigabyte und bietet meiner Meinung nach den gesunden Mittelweg ^^


----------



## alexissss (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für meinen FX-8350 ?*

mein favorit
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder wenn es günstig sein soll ohne fx9000er support
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zbool (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für meinen FX-8350 ?*

Hab mir grad durch nen Gutschein das ASRock für 138€ geholt  .... Ist das Board gut? Das sind irgendwie nur 10-20€ mehr als die von euch angegebenen, da dachte ich mir, schlage ich zu. 

P.s. Falls das Board kacke ist, habe ich ja noch 2 Optionen, wie von euch vorgeschlagen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für meinen FX-8350 ?*

Das ASRock ist gut, aber das 970A-UD3P hätte auch gereicht


----------

